# A casa el David o a casa del David?



## Barceloní7

Hola,

Volia saber si alguna d'aquestes opcions no és correcte: "A casa el David", "A casa de David" i "A casa del David". Totes tres es poden usar normalment en una conversa, però he pensat que la presència o l'absència de la preposició "de" pot ser incorrecte... Bé, a veure si em podeu ajudar!


----------



## latomatavermella

No són correctes les dues primeres.

Quant a "A casa el David", hi falta posar la preposició *de*:

*2 *_prep._ [LC] Serveix per a formar termes atributius que expressen:
*a*) L'origen; la matèria, els elements, les parts, de què una cosa està feta o construïda; el contingut; el mitjà emprat; la destinació; l'autor; l'espècie a la qual pertany quelcom, i, en general, qualsevol tret que caracteritza la persona o la cosa designada pel substantiu al qual es refereixen.

Per altra banda, a "A casa de David", hi manca l'article personal. Cal recordar que en situacions informals o col·loquials pròpies del llenguatge oral, en què es designen les persones únicament pel nom de pila i, eventualment, pel nom i el cognom o cognoms, cal referir-s'hi sempre amb els articles personals *el *o *en *per al masculí i *la *-*na *es considera dialectal, propi del baleàric- per al femení.


----------



## llorens89

^^ "A casa de David" és correcte, almenys en els parlars valencians, on no usem l'article personal.


----------



## Barceloní7

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## innovator

A casa d'en David


----------



## Ssola

Recupero el fil per dir que a mi em sona molt natural dir "casa el David" o "casa en David". No sé si ho recull alguna gramàtica, però almenys em sembla un fenomen lingüístic a estudiar.


----------



## Lotusarah

També: "A cal David" 
Optimot: 
*"ca3 
1 *_f _[_i les contraccions _*cal *_i _*can*] casa. _Ca meva, teva, seva, _mi, tu, su casa. 
*2 **a ca *en casa de. _Sóc a ca l'Albert, _estoy en casa de Alberto. 
*3 **a ca *(_direcció_) a casa de. _Vaig a ca la Maria, _voy a casa de María. 
*4 **a ca *a. _Vaig a cal metge, _voy al médico. 
*5 **ca l'afartapobres *(_dit d'una fonda barata_) fonducho."


----------



## Ssola

Mireu què diu al DIEC (hauríem d'haver començat per aquí):

*casa*
*4 *_2 _ [LC]  *a casa* [o *a casa de*] _loc. prep. _A la casa de. _Érem aquell dia a casa de l’oncle, a casa l’oncle.
_
Per tant, considero que tant "A casa el David" com "A casa del David" són correctes. I pel que han dit més amunt, que en valencià no es fa servir l'article davant dels noms propis, també són correctes "A casa David" i "A casa de David", tot i que la primera d'aquestes dues formes no sé si es fa servir.


----------

